# Injection ? for sirloin tip roast



## tntxajun (Sep 8, 2009)

Have never injected a sirloin tip but was curious if anyone has and what did ya use? Would appreciate some inspiration for something different with the objective being some knock out sandwiches. Will thin slice after foiling and resting at 135F. Have tried injecting beef before but it had flavor pockets instead of infusing throughout the roast. Was hoping to gain something more uniform if possible.

TIA,
Jack~


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2009)

I did injected one with cajun injector brand garlic and herb but just got pockets of flavor and I injected it the day before


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have never injected but if you and piney did and you guys got the same results I think that I won't inject one. To me that beef in too dense a meat for the injection to move though out the meat tissue.


----------



## tntxajun (Sep 8, 2009)

I too felt that it might be too dense to infuse and just leave flavor pockets.
My thought is to either make it Italian style or Southwestern.
thanks for the replies and input.

Jack~


----------



## bigsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

Although I've done it myself, you shouldn't inject raw meat that you're only taking to 135*. You run the risk of pushing microbes into the meat, and 135 isn't enough to Pasteurize them.

This has been a public service announcement from your neighborhood Q-guy.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2009)

Personally I take mine to 140 then foil and rest them


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 8, 2009)

Well if ya foil at 140-145 you will still get a 10-15 degree temp climb before it goes the other way.  I inject all my beef with 1 cup beef broth from a can mixed with my rub at about 2 tbs per rate.  Lots of compliments on my briskets and such and in fact I inject everything but ribs.


----------



## tntxajun (Sep 8, 2009)

I double wrap in HD foil @135-137 and the carry over temp swings it to almost 145-48 after sitting in a turned off pre-heated oven.
I am most cautious to be above 140. Was seeing if any one was successful
with injecting this cut of roast.

Thank you for your reply,

Jack~


----------

